

Can Schools teach you to be an Entrepreneur? - vladmk
http://entrepreneurshipforum.org/can-schools-teach-you-to-be-an-entrepreneur/

======
vladmk
As a lot of people say, its either sink or swim. School goes back to a lot of
theory and everyone loves talking about their startup, we need more action.

~~~
zerohero
Well, talking sells.

Every day I hear about some engineer that built an "amazing" product only to
find out no one actually wanted it.

One strategy could be to talk as though you were already past the MVP stage,
and use your social sphere to validate your ideas.

